# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 6 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت السادس من مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#المريخ يتحدى الظروف وينازل سيمبا بسلاح  الهجوم الكاسح.
#النابي : ظروفنا صعبة ومعقدة لكن في النهاية المريخ هو المريخ.
#المصري ماهر جنينه يحذر من وسائل غير مشروعة يستخدمها سيمبا للفوز على المنافسين.
#ديدية قوميز : مباراة المريخ ستكون صعبة للغاية.
#إخطار جديد من مجلس المريخ للنابي بشأن الثلاثي.
#لجنة العضوية تحفز الجماهير بشاشات بدار النادي.
#شداد يحظر عضوية الكندو وعلى اسد.
#الهلال يفرض التعادل على شباب بلوزداد.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... دورة الانحطاط الإداري والأخلاقي.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ يواجه سيمبا والغيابات ويرفع شعار العودة للانتصارات.
#النابي واثق من قوة إرادة اللاعبين ولا خيار غير الفوز. وابراهومة يضع روشتة التفوق. 
#حمزة داؤد : سنقاتل بشراسة.. والمريخ يرتدي الاحمر الكامل.
#نعمل للانتصار.. قوميز : لن ندافع سنحاول السيطرة على المباراة باللعب القصير.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مــــــريـــخ الـســـودان يبحث عن فوزه الأول بالمجموعات

  لا بديل للمريخ السوداني سوى الفوز عندما يستضيف "سيمبا" التنزاني في  الثالثة من عصر اليوم السبت على ملعب "الجوهرة الزرقاء"، لحساب مباريات  المجموعة الأولى في مرحلتها الثالثة، ويدخل الأحمر اللقاء دون رصيد، بعد  مرور جولتين خسر الأولى بثلاثية أمام "الأهلي" المصري خارج الأرض وعاد  للخسارة برباعية مقابل هدف داخل الأرض أمام "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي، ما أزم  من موقفه أكثر، ولا يملك الأحمر غير الخروج بالنقاط الثلاث في محاولة أخيرة  لمطاردة فرصة التأهل للدور ربع النهائي.

 وذكر مدرب التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" إنه يجتهد لجمع الفريق كـ"لحمة  واحدة" برغم الظروف التي تحيط به من تأخرٍ في التحضير البدني وغيابات ضربت  توليفة الفريق لمختلف الأسباب، وقال أن تركيزه الكامل منصب في كيفية الخروج  بالنقاط الثلاث مشيراً إلى أن المدرب الشاطر هو الذي يتجاوز المعيقات ولن  نبحث عن المبررات".

 في المقابل يدخل "التنزاني" الجولة وفي رصيده ست نقاط ومتصدراً للمجموعة  الأولى بعد فوزه على "الأهلي" المصري داخل الأرض والفوز خارجها أمام "فيتا  كلوب" الكونغولي، ويبحث "سيمبا" عن الإبتعاد بالصدارة وتأكيد تأهله للدور  القادم بنهاية جولة اليوم، وقال مدربه الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" :"المريخ  سيكون أفضل في هذه الجولة، ولن تكون المهمة سهلة، ولكن سيمبا فريق طموح".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه تحدي سيمبا في مباراة محفوفة بالمخاطر
 



 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ضمن مباريات  الجولة الثالثة وفي تمام الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف نهار اليوم  السبت بستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء، يلعب المريخ أمام ضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، متصدر المجموعة  الأولى بجدارة برصيد 6 نقاط، تحصل عليه من فوزيه القويين، خارج ملعبه في  الجولة الأولى على فيتا كلوب الكونغولي (1/0)، وبذات النتيجة بملعبه على  الأهلي المصري في الجولة الثانية.
ويعاني فريق المريخ ومديره الفني نصر الدين النابي من ظروف غير عادية،  تتمثل في إصابة عدد كبير من لاعبيه بأمراض مختلفة مثل لاعب المحور سعيد،  والمهاجم السماني الصاوي وقلبي الدفاع صلاح نمر وأحمد موسى تمبش، ويتكتم  المريخ على أمراضهم.
وينضم إلى قائمة الغائبين في تشكيل المريخ الثلاثي المصاب عماد الصيني لاعب  المحور ولاعب الوسط مصعب كردمان، وأحمد التش المتواجد في قطر منذ شهرين،  وقد اشتكى المدير الفني نصر الدين النابي من تلك الظروف.
ذلك غير ظروف الانقسام الإداري حول الفريق بسبب مشكلات الملف الإداري  الواقع تحت رقابة الفيفا، والتي أدت تعقيداته إلى انقسام جماهيري وإعلامي،  قاد إلى التحرش بالجهاز الإداري لفريق الكرة قبل مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم  بالدوري في محيط ملعب المباراة، ما انعكس نفسيا على قائد الفريق ومدافعه  أمير كمال، الذي تغيب عدة تدريبات.
ويفقد المريخ أهم لاعبيه وهو لاعب المحور ضياء محجوب لتراكم الإنذارات التي  قادت إلى حرمانه من خوض مباراة سيمبا، وبالتالي فإن المريخ يفقد كل لاعبي  المحور مثل ضياء محجوب وسعيد كايويوني، ولم يتبق سوى التاج يعقوب وحيدا وقد  يتعرض لأي ظرف مفاجئ.
وعلى المريخ علاوة على تلك الظروف، أن يواجه لاعبوه ظرفا نفسيا حادا وهو  مواجهة مدربهم السابق ديديه جوميز، الذي نجح في إعادة الفريق لدور  المجموعات بعد غياب عدة مواسم، ثم تحول فجأة لتدريب فريق منافس للمريخ في  ذات المجموعة، وهو سيمبا التنزاني، الأمر الذي يمثل عقبة أمام المريخ في  المباراة، لأن جوميز ملم بكل تفاصيل لاعبي الفريق، ما سيسهل عليه مهمة  المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بانغا : أثق في زملائي و لا بديل لهزيمة سيمبا

  أدْلَى محترف المريخ البوركيني "ارلوند بانغا" بتصريحات لـ "#سبورتاق" حول مباراة اليوم السبت أمام "سيمبا" التنزاني.

 وقال بانغا : "نحن في وضعٍ صعب؛ ببداية متعثرة خسرنا فيها جولتين خلال مشوار المجموعات".

 وأضاف : "لكن كرة القدم لا تعرف المستحيل والحسابات المسبقة؛ سنلعب يوم  السبت أمام سيمبا، وهي مواجهة صعبة، و لن ندخر جهداً في سبيل تحقيق  الإنتصار".

 واسترسل قائلاً: "الإنتصار هو طريقنا الوحيد إن اردنا تجنب الإقصاء وإنعاش  حظوظنا في التأهل، عليه فإن العمل على الفوز هو ما يشغل تفكيرنا دون أيّ  بدائل".

 وأردف بقوله: "أنا أثق في زملائي اللاعبين، ومؤمن بالجميع، كلنا نريد  تقديم الأفضل، وسنفعل؛ بالنسبة ليّ.. فأنا لا أفكر في تسجيل الأهداف خدمةً  لنفسي، إن ما يشغل تفكيري هو العمل لمصلحة الفريق - فقط".

 ويخوض المريخ مواجهة مهمة بعد غدٍ على ملعب "إستاد الهلال" لحساب الجولة  الثالثة من دوري مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا، ويدخل الأحمر المباراة ورصيده  خالٍ من النقاط، فيما يتصدر منافسه المجموعة بست نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مراجعة "كاف" والمراقب يعيدان "بيبو" لقائمة المريخ

  تشير متابعات "#سبورتاق" إلى أن الجهاز الإداري بنادي "المريخ" قد راجع مع  مراقب مباراة اليوم أمام "سيمبا التنزاني" قائمة الإيقاف في صفوف الفريق،  حيث  تم مراجعة موقف الإنذارات في الجولات التي خاضها "المريخ" خلال النسخة  الحالية، والتي أكَّدت أن الظهير الأيسر "أحمد آدم"  قد نال "إنذارين"  وليس ثلاثة إنذارات.

 وأكَّد المراقب أن قائمة الإيقاف في صفوف "المريخ" تقتصر على لاعب واحد  -فقط- وهو "ضياء الدين محجوب" فيما سيكون بقية اللاعبين المقيدين في الكشف  الإفريقي مؤهلين من الناحية القانونية للمشاركة، وبالتالي سيكون "بيبو"  حاضراً مع فريقه في لقاء الغد وتحت تصرف الطاقم الفني.

 ويستضيف "المريخ السوداني" نظيره "سيبما التنزاني" في الساعة الثالثة بعد  ظهر غدٍ السبت لحساب المرحلة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى التي  يتصدرها "التنزاني" برصيد ست نقاط، فيما يدخل "السوداني" الجولة بدون نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إخطار جديد من مجلس المريخ للنابي بشأن الثلاثي

                                                                                                                             تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ أخطر المدير الفني للفريق، التونسي نصر الدين النابي صباح  اليوم بعدم إدراج الثلاثي بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب في قائمة  مباراة الفريق المقررة غدا أمام سيمبا التنزاني خوفاً من تعرض الثلاثي  لعقوبات إضافية من إتحاد الكرة حال مشاركتهم.  وكان المجلس ذاته منح الطاقم الفني ضوء أخضر لإشراكهم في الأيام الماضية  ما دفع المدير الفني لوضعهم في حسابات اللقاء قبل أن يتم إخطاره باستبعادهم  وبالتالي لن يتواجدوا في قائمة الفريق غدا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” تكشف التطوّرات بين المريخ واتحاد الكرة بشأن مشاركة اللاعبين الموقوفين 

  رمضان عجب


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ رئيس الاتحاد رفض منح نادي المريخ ردًا حاسمًا.
أفادت مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ نادي المريخ لم يتلقّ ردّا من  رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، كمال شداد، بشأنّ مشاركة اللاعبين رمضان  عجب، بخيت خميس، ومحمد الرشيد.



وقالت  المصادر الموثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة نصر الدين  النابي، أمنّ على اللاعبين بالدفع بهم في المباراة، لكنّه لم يحصل على  الضوء الأخضر.
ويقول مصدر مقرّب من رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، إنّ كمال شداد يرفض مشاركة اللاعبين ما لم يكملوا فترة إيقافهم.
وفي السابع عشر من فبراير، أصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني، قرارًا، قضى بتخفيض عقوية لاعبي نادي المريخ، رمضان عجب، محمد  الرشيد، بخيت خميس إلى”5â€³ أشهر بدلاً عن”6â€³، على أنّ تسري العقوبة من تاريخ  قرار لجنة الانضباط وفق لائحة أوضاع اللاعبين لسنة 2018.



والسبت، يستقبل المريخ السوداني نظيره سيمبا التنزاني، ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.
ويعاني المريخ من غياباتٍ عديدة في صفوفه بسبب الإيقافات والغيابات.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ..قرار جديد بشأن العضوية 

  خطاب علي أسد




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب خطابٍ أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز” ممهور بتوقيع علي أسد.
أعلن رئيس قطاع العضوية، علي أسد، عن قفل باب سداد الاشتراكات لحضور  الجمعية العمومية الطارئة المنعقدة في الثالث عشر، وفقًا لقرار المكتب  التنفيذي لمجلس الإدارة.



وقال  نادي المريخ بحسب خطابٍ أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز”، ممهورًا بتوقيع علي أسد،  إنّ باب اكتساب وسداد الاشتراكات لحضور الجمعيات المقبلة ستكون مستمرّة وفق  الضوابط والشروط والأزمنة المعلنة سابقًا.
ويعيش نادي المريخ غموضًا إداريًا بعد مطالباتٍ برحيل آدم عبد الله سوداكال عن رئاسة النادي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						شداد يكشف عن موعد جمعية المريخ ويحظر عضوية الكندو واسد

  كمال شداد




الخرطوم : باج نيوز
ارسل اتحاد الكرة خطابا شديد اللهجة إلى مجلس المريخ برئاسة آدم  سوداكال طالب من خلاله بقيام الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي  واللجان العدلية في موعد أقصاه الثامن والعشرين من مارس الجاري.
وبحسب المعلومات فإن شداد أوضح بأن الجمعية العمومية ستقام وفقا لسجلات  العضوية المعتمدة من قبل مجلس آدم سوداكال لافتا أن العضوية التي تتبع  لعضوي مجلس الإدارة محمد موسى الكندو وعلى اسد ليست معتمدة بالنسبة لهم في  إتحاد الكرة حسب قوله.



ولفت شداد النظر إلى أنه أبلغ على اسد بضرورة اتباع الإجراءات الصحيحة بشأن العضوية وأن لا يتم العمل بعيدا عن مجلس آدم سوداكال.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						دفعة معنوية كبيرة للمريخ قبل مباراة سيمبا التنزاني غداً 

   




الخرطوم: باج نيوزتلقى  فريق المريخ دفع معنوية كبيرة قبيل خوض مباراته مع فريق سيمبا التنزاني  غداً (السبت)، وأكدت نتائج مسح (كورونا) التي أجرها المريخ أمس وظهرت  نتيجتها مساء اليوم (الجمعة) سلبية كل من (كرنقو) و(عمار طيفور) وتعافيهم  تماماً من الإصابة بالفيروس وتأكدت مشاركتهما في مباراة الغد.فيما أسفرت نتيجة مسح (كورونا) ايجايبة كل من السماني الصاوي واليوغندي سعيد وتأكد غيابهما  عن مباراة سيمبا.


فيما تأكدت قانوينة مشاركة لاعب المريخ أحمد آدم بيبو بعد مراجعة (الكاف) وأكد عدم إيقافه عن المشاركة في مباراة الفريق غداً.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجوم سيمبا يتوعدون المريخ بالهزيمة قبل لقاء اليوم
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ توعد نجوم  الفريق التنزاني منافسهم المريخ بالهزيمة قبل مواجهة اليوم في دوري ابطال  افريقيا وارسل ابطال تنزانيا رسالة لجماهيرهم بان يحسنوا استقبالهم وبصورة  لافتة في حالة العودة لدار السلام ودون ميكسويلي على صفحته قائلا :المريخ  يمر بظروف قاهرة لم تحدث لاي فريق وقد علمنا اننا امام مهمة سهلة وعلينا  اللعب بدافع اكبر لتحقيق تطلعاتنا لاننا امام تحدي كبير وعلينا ان لا نلتفت  لظروف المريخ وان نركز داخل المستطيل الاخضر من اجل تحقيق لا شيء سواه  وكان الفريق قد خاض اول حصة له بالسلاح الطبي والمران الثاني امس بالجوهرة  الزرقاء وطلبت ادارة البعثة تأمين نفسها بقوة اضافية في الحركة لاستاد  الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التازي يحفز اللاعبين بمبلغ دولاري
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اعلن رئيس  نادي المريخ عن حافز دولاري للاعبين في حالة الفوز في مباراة اليوم امام  سيمبا التنزاني واكد التازي خلال محادثة تلفونية جماعية جمعته بلاعبي  المريخ ظهر امس عن تخفيز اللاعبين في مباراة اليوم وكان التازي قد حفز نجوم  المريخ بملبغ 100 الف دولار عبارة عن حافز الوصول الى دوري المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التش يضع صورة العجب ويحمس اللاعبين
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وضع نجم وسط  المريخ اللاعب احمد حامد التش صورة زميله رمضان عجب خلفية على قصته اليومية  وطالب زملاءه اللاعبين بالقتال في مباراة اليوم امام سيمبا التنزاني في  دوري ابطال افريقيا وكان التش دائم الحضور في مباريات فريقه عبر العليقات  او التشجيع من خلال الرسائل الحماسية حتى يحقق اللاعبين الانتصارات ويحفز  اللاعبين من اجل الظهور بشكل مشرف في المحافل الدولية ولعب التش دورا مهما  في مباريات فريقه في دوري ابطال افريقيا قبل اصابته الاخيرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التاج يعقوب: مباراة اليوم فرصة كبيرة لاسعاد المناصرين ونسعي للانتصار
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مدافع  المريخ التاج يعقوب ان مباراة اليوم فرصة كبيرة للاعبين المريخ من اجل  تعويض الجماهير الخسارة التي تعرض لها المريخ امام فيتا طلوب برباعية وقال  انهم يحترمون فريق سيمبا ولكن هدفهم هو تحقيق الفوز مهما كانت الظروف التي  يمرون بها ووصف التاج مباراة اليوم بذات الاتجاه الواحد لا لابد من تحقيق  الفوز فيها واسعاد الجماهير الوفية التي ظل تدعم اللاعبين وتقف معهم برغم  خسارة المريخ لست نقاط في الجولتين الماضيتين وقال انهم يضعون النصر نصب  اعينهم ولا تنازل عنه باي حال من الاحوال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي: مواجهة سيمبا لن تكون سهلة.. وأحترم تعاقدي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




النابي
أكد  التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، اليوم الجمعة،  أن فريقه رغم ظروفه المعقدة جدًا لن يكون فريسة لسيمبا التنزاني.

ويستعد المريخ لاستضافة سيمبا التنزاني، غدا السبت، ضمن مواجهات الجولة الثالثة، لحساب المجموعة الأولى بمسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال  النابي: "سنواجه سيمبا المنتشي بانتصاراته، ومنه فوز على ثالث أفضل فريق  في العالم الأهلي المصري، كما فاز خارج ملعبه على فيتا كلوب، ولديه طموح  ورغبة في تحقيق انتصار بأم درمان".

وأضاف: "المباراة سوف تكون صعبة،  لكن المريخ يبقى هو المريخ، لديه اسمه ومكانته الإفريقية، ولقد عاش من قبل  ظروفا معقدة أكثر من الظروف الحالية ونجح في تجاوزها".

وزاد:  "مواجهة سيمبا لن تكون سهلة لكننا لن نكون فريسة له خصوصا وأننا نلعب على  أرضنا، وسوف نسعى لنخرج بنتيجة إيجابية، أمام فريق شرس ويملك كل المقومات  التي تجعله يتأهل من المجموعة بسهولة".

وحول الظروف المعقدة التي  تواجه المريخ قال: "نفقد 16 لاعبا وربما أصبحوا 14 لاعبا بعد ظهور النتيجة  السلبية اليوم للاعبين، والمدرب الشاطر هو الذي يجعل من تلك التعقيدات  والغيابات تمضي في مصلحته".

"أتعامل مع كل مباراة على حدة"

وأجاب النابي في رده على سؤال ""،  حول كيف سيتعامل مع المباراة باعتبارها آخر فرصة لأحياء أمل الفريق في  المنافسة على بطاقتي التأهل، قال: "أتعامل مع كل مباراة على حدة وبظروفها  الخاصة".

وحول ما راج بمنصات التواصل الاجتماعي عن إقالته بعد نهاية  مباراة سيمبا، والاستعانة بطاقم أجنبي كامل، قال: "أنه لم أبلغ رسميا من  المريخ بالقرار، وأنا مدرب يحترم عقده، ولا أتأثر بتلك الأقاويل، وكل مدرب  معرض للإقالة".

وزاد: "لا أتهم الإدارة ولكن تقييم المدرب بتلك  الطريقة معيب وفيه عدم احترام وظلم كبير له، ولا أقبله لي أو لغيري، وهل  هذا الحديث عن إقالتي لأن الهلال جاء بطاقم فني برتغالي وذلك يلزم المريخ  بالتعاقد مع طاقم إنجليزي؟".

"نملك كل المقومات لتحقيق الانتصار.. والمريخ بمن حضر"

من  جانبه قال الظهير الأيسر حمد آدم "بيبو": "مباراتنا أمام سيمبا مهمة  للغاية، وهو فريق منتشي بفوزين في المجموعة، لكن كلاعبين جاهزين كل  الجاهزية النفسية والمعنوية لمواجهته".

وأتم: "رغم أننا خسرنا  مباراتين لكن ذلك لن يقلل من عزيمتنا، ونستطيع أن نفوز في هذه المباراة،  ونملك كل المقومات لتحقيق الانتصار رغم الغيابات في الفريق، لكن المريخ بمن  حضر".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي ل: المريخ يمر بظروف لم أواجها في حياتي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 نصر الدين النابي
أكد  التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، أن فريقه يمر  بظروف غير عادية قبل 48 ساعة من مواجهة سيمبا التنزاني، مشيرًا إلى أنه  سيتحمل مسؤولياته كاملة.

ويستعد المريخ لاستضافة سيمبا التنزاني،  بعد غدا السبت، ضمن مواجهات الجولة الثالثة لحساب المجموعة الأولى بمسابقة  دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال النابي في تصريحات خاصة لـ"": "المريخ يمر بظروف لم أواجها في حياتي كمدرب، ولم أتحمل أو أعايش مثل ظروف كهذه من قبل في أي نادي دربته خلال مسيرتي".

وأضاف  المدير الفني للمريخ: "لكنني سوف أتعامل مع الواقع، ولن أهرب منه وسوف  أتحمل مسؤوليتي الكاملة، لأن المرض يحاصر الفريق ليس لي يد فيه".

وخاض  المريخ حصة تدريبية مساء اليوم، استعدادا لمواجهة سيمبا، ولكن غاب عن  التدريب أعمدة أساسية في مقدمتهم أمير كمال قلب الدفاع وقائد الفريق.

كما تغيب لاعبون آخرون بسبب الحظر الصحي الذي يتكتم عليه المريخ ويرفض الاعتراف بأن لاعبيه مصابون بفيروس كورونا المستجد.

ومن بين اللاعبين المشكوك في إصابتهم وتغيبوا عن التدريب "عبد الرحمن كرنقو وسعيد كايويوني وعمار طيفور والسماني الصاوي".

كما تغيب قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر، بسبب الكدمة القوية التي أصابته على ركبته، منذ مباراة الأهلي المصري ولم يتعافى منها.

وسيغيب  عن المباراة بسبب الإصابة عماد الصيني، وأحمد التش المتواجد بقطر،  والثلاثي "رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد" بسبب الإيقاف من لجنة  الانضباط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤكدا أن الفريق لم يودع دوري الأبطال بعدحمزة داوود في حوار ل: تاريخ المريخ يجبرنا على القتال أمام سيمباسعيد بعودتي لقلب الدفاع.. ومواجهة بطل تنزانيا "سهلة وصعبة"



السودان –بدر الدين بخيت




حمزة داوود 
أصبح  قلب الدفاع حمزة داوود، الأمل الأخير للمريخ السوداني، في مباراة الفريق  المصيرية أمام سيمبا التنزاني، عصر غد السبت بأم درمان، في الجولة الثالثة  من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ويفقد المريخ منظومة خط  دفاعه بشكل كامل، حيث يغيب أكثر من 10 لاعبين بسبب الإيقافات والإصابات،  بينما يتذيل الفريق ترتيب المجموعة بهزيمتين، ويتصدرها سيمبا بانتصارين.

وتحدث حمزة، في حوار مع ، عن تحمله مسؤولية قيادة الفريق، وعودته إلى قلب الدفاع بعد موسمين قضاهما بمركز الظهير الأيمن، وفرص المريخ في المجموعة..

وإلى نص الحوار:

كيف تصف عودتك من الظهير الأيمن إلى قلب الدفاع؟

أشعر  بسرور كبير جدا لعودتي لوظيفتي الأساسية في قلب الدفاع، فهي ما تمرست عليه  منذ صغري، ولعبت كظهير أيمن بطلب من المدير الفني السابق يامن الزلفاني،  وأشكره على إعادة توظيفي.

وهل استفدت من اللعب في مركز الظهير الأيمن؟

استفدت كثيرا، وأصبحت أعرف كيف أتقدم للهجوم بشكل فني وتكتيكي معين، كما أضاف الكثير لي كمدافع.

ما رأيك في ظروف المريخ المعقدة قبل مباراة سيمبا؟

هي ظروف تحدث في كل الفرق، ولاعبو المريخ رجال ولديهم القدرة على القتال.

وكيف ترى تأثير غياب أكثر من 10 لاعبين عن المباراة؟

الظرف سيء جدا، لكننا لن نستسلم لتلك الظروف، وسوف نقاتل لأجل كبرياء المريخ.

وما رأيك فيما يتردد بأن المريخ ودّع دوري الأبطال بعد خسارته برباعية من فيتا كلوب؟

الخسارة  بملعبنا أمام فيتا الكونجولي لا تعني أن أملنا في البطولة قد تلاشى، سوف  نتمسك بهذا الأمل حتى آخر لحظة، وتتبقى لنا 4 مباريات، وسوف نقاتل بشراسة  في المباريات المتبقية.

وكيف ترى مباراة سيمبا؟

سيمبا  جاهز فنيا ويملك لاعبين جيدين، كما يتميز بأسلوب لعبه، ولن ننسى أن مديره  الفني الحالي، هو مدرب المريخ السابق الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، هذا في حد ذاته  تحدٍ آخر لنا في كيفية مواجهة مدربنا السابق.

والمباراة صعبة وسهلة  في الوقت ذاته، فهي صعبة بسبب الظروف التي يمر بها المريخ، وغياب أكثر من  10 لاعبين، وسهلة لأننا باستثناء مباراة فيتا، لم نخسر برباعية أو ثلاثية  في المواسم الأخيرة، وتاريخ المريخ يدفعنا لإيقاف تراجع النتائج.

ما الذي يحتاجه المريخ في مباراة الغد؟

نحن  بحاجة إلى دعاء جمهورنا الذي لن يدخل المباراة بحكم الإجراءات الاحترازية  الصحية، كما نحتاج إلى إظهار روح الإصرار والعزيمة في الآداء والقتال حتى  الدقيقة الأخيرة، وذلك يمكن أن يقودنا إلى نتيجة سعيدة في النهاية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب سيمبا: سنواجه المريخ بأسلوبنا أمام الأهلي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ديديه جوميز
كشف الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني لسيمبا التنزاني، عن أهداف وطموحات فريقه في دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ويحل سيما ضيفا على المريخ السوداني، عصر غد السبت، في مدينة أم درمان، بالجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري الأبطال.

وقال  جوميز، في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم الجمعة بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء: "أعرف المريخ  وأعرف لاعبيه، ولا يمكن أن نقلل من قدر الفريق، لكنني واثق أن فريقي سيقدم  مباراة جيدة".

وأضاف: "جاهزون للمباراة وسوف نقاتل وندافع بشكل جيد، كما فعلنا أمام فيتا كلوب والأهلي المصري".

وعن  أسباب تركه المريخ والتعاقد مع سيمبا، علق: "لا أريد التحدث عن الأمر،  فالجميع عرف ما حدث، وأريد أن يعرف الجميع أنني احترمت المريخ كثيرا".

وزاد:  "أنا الآن مع سيمبا، وهو أهم فريق في إفريقيا، وأنا سعيد باتخاذ قرار  تدريبه في يناير/كانون الثاني الماضي، ولدي قناعات تامة بالعمل فيه الآن".

وتابع:  "لن أدافع فقط أمام المريخ، حيث نلعب كرة قدم هجومية، مثلما فعلنا أمام  الأهلي ونجحنا في السيطرة على المباراة بالتمرير القصير والتحركات الجيدة".



وتابع:  "مباراة الغد سوف تكون صعبة، ولكن إذا لعبنا بالروح والأداء مثلما فعلنا  أمام فيتا كلوب والأهلي، فإننا سوف نصنع فرصا كثيرة أمام المرمى".

وفي إجابته على سؤال   حول قدرة فريقه على الفوز بالنسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا، علق:  "نحن واثقون أن سيمبا في المستقبل سوف يفوز بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، لأن  النادي طموح جدا".

وواصل: "الجميع يشارك بفعالية كبيرة جدا في سبيل  تحقيق ذلك الطموح، لكن يجب أن نسير خطوة بخطوة، لأننا لن نصبح أفضل فريق في  إفريقيا فورا، وخلال 3 أو 4 سنوات فإن سيمبا سوف يصبح ضمن أفضل 5 فرق في  إفريقيا".

جاهزون للمريخ

من جهته، قال قائد  فريق سيمبا، المهاجم جون بوكو: "جاهزون للمريخ، لكنها مباراة صعبة جدا،  وأكملنا تحضيراتنا للمباراة، ولدينا ثقة كبيرة في أنفسنا، ونحترم منافسنا".
وختم: "قررنا أن نقدم أفضل ما عندنا في البطولة، ونبذل أقصى جهد ممكن".





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* منجد النيل : من الصعوبة التكهن بنتيجة المباراة ولكن هدفنا الانتصار
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال حارس مرمي  المريخ منجد النيل ان مباراة اليوم اشبه بنهائي المبكر لانها تجمع بين  فريقين كبيرين ومن الصعوبة التكهن بالنتيجة او معرفة مسارها ولكننا نؤكد  اننا ندخل المباراة من اجل الانتصار ولا شيء سواه وقال منجد ان مباراة  اليوم تعتبر نقطة تحول في المجموعة لان الفوز فيها للمريخ يعني دخول اربعة  منافسين القتال من اجل الانتقال الى ربع نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا اما  خسارة المريخ فتعني وداعه وانحصار البطاقتين على ثلاثة فرق وقال انهم  سيلعبون من اجل الانتصار ولا شيء سواه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حمزة داؤود: نكون او لا نكون
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ وصف نجم  المريخ ومدافعه المتميز هذه الايام حمزة داؤود مباراة اليوم بانها اشبه  بالمعركة الحربية وقال : نلعب من اجل ان نكون او لا نكون لان الخسارة تعني  ضياع حلم المريخ والتعادل يبدد احلامنا بصورة نهائية وانه لابد من تحقيق  النقلة في مواجهة اليوم بالانتصار على متصدر المجموعة فالفوز في مباراة  اليوم يعني اننا ضربنا اكثر من عصفور بحجر واحد ولابد من ان نحقق الانتصار  لان دونه سيكون مصير المريخ هو الضياع والمغادرة من الباب الكبير واكد  داؤود ان جميع زملائه اللاعبين عزيمة واصرار على تحقيق الفوز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق جعفر سليمان




سيمبا نقطة تحول في وقت صعب! 

- طبيعة الأشياء تقول أن مهمة نجوم المريخ أمام سيمبا التنزاني المتطور، صاحب الطموح الكبير، تبدو شاقة جداً، وربما هي جولة من أصعب المباريات التي خاضها المريخ على مدى تأريخه الطويل. 

- كل الظروف ضد النجوم وكل شيء يقول أن المريخ يعيش أسوأ الفترات، حيث تكالبت عليه كل قوى الشر، لتجرده من إسمه وتأريخه، وتنال من قامته المديدة، وهي فرصة وجدها أعداء 

- كانوا يبحثون عن مثل هذه الفرصة وقد وجدوا ضالتهم أخيراً وأنهالوا عليه من كل حدب وصوب، وفي مقدمتهم شداد صاحب أسوأ سجل في التعامل مع الزعيم ولو لم يجد شداد مثل سوداكال أمامه،

-  لما أستطاع أن ينال مبتغاه، ولأنتهت حياته قبل أن يرى في المريخ اليوم الذي كان يبحث عنه طوال عمره المحتشد بالفشل هذه الحرب القذرة التي شنت على المريخ، جعلته في أوضاع سيئة جداَ ، 

- لدرجة أن كل مكونات البيت المريخي أتفقت على شيء واحد، وهو أمر لم يحدث من قبل، الشيء الذي يؤكد أن ما حدث ويحدث للمريخ خارج عن المألوف، وأنه أمر جلل.! 

- وسط هذه الأجواء العاصفة، مطلوب من نجوم المريخ ومدربهم المغلوب على أمره، تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية، وتحديدأً الإنتصار على فريق متطور، وطموح ويرغب في ظهور مختلف على الصعيد الإفريقي هذا العام.

- ومالم يحقق الزعيم إنتصاراً صريحاً على ضيفه التنزاني، فإنه سيكون فعلياً، قد خرج من حلبة التنافس، وسيكتفي من غنيمة التنافس، بالظهور في مرحلة متقدمة من دوري أبطال إفريقيا فقط ليس إلا.! 

- بخلاف ما يدور من تآمر خبيث على المستوى الإداري،وبجانب السوء الإداري من جوقة سوداكال الفاشلة، فهناك حالة التوهان التي يعيش فيها نجوم المريخ، حيث سلبت إرادتهم تماما، وصاروا يتحركون بأرجل ثقيلة،

-  لأداء الواجب بعد أن إنعدمت عندهم الرغبة بسبب الأهمال والتعامل السيء من سوداكال وشلة الفشل التي تعمل معه. 
قلبي صراحة مع المدرب التونسي النابي الذي وجد نفسه في مأزق لم يتخيله عندما وافق على تدريب الفرقة الحمراء،

-  حيث أتى ونقول هذا يقينا، على حسب السمعة التي عرفها عن المريخ كفريق كبير يرحب كل المدربون بتدريبه لأنه أفضل إضافة لسيرتهم الذاتية لم يكن النابي يتخيل أن هناك سوداكال .

- وعمر محمد عبد الله ..وأبشر و مختار وكل النكرات الذين أتوا إلى المريخ في حين غفلة من أهله، وقد حولوا عمار النادي إلى خراب ، ودمروا كل شيء حتى إسم المريخ وسمعته التي طبقت الأفاق وجعلته قبلة للمدربين الكبار،

-  ولأشهر نجوم كرة القدم في القارة السمراء وخارجها نشعر بالورطة التي وقع فيها هذا المدرب المسكين، والذي يعيش في أجواء صعبة، وتمارس عليه أسوأ أساليب (التطفيش) ،

-  وبيد فارغة من الحقوق كما يفعل سوداكال دالئما مع كل المدربين الذي سبقوه إلى ذات المصير الأسود لهفي قلبي على المريخ الذي صار مطية بيد شداد الراجفة، ويد سوداكال المدمرة، 

- وقد تحول إلى نادي متهالك، برغم محاولات أهله المتكررة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه، ولدفع الضرر عنه بشتى السبل.! 
ولكن ..نقول أن الشر مهما كثرت أيامه فإنه إلى زوال،

-  وأن المؤامرات الخبيثة التي تحاك ضد المريخ لن تنتج غير مريخ قوي بإسم يهابه كل من يريد النيل منه، وبتأريخ يشهد على عظمته، وتفرده وهو لعمري ما يجعل أمثال المخرف شداد يبحث بكل السبل للنيل منه.! 

- سيعود المريخ إلى أحضان أهله يوما ما وسيذهب شداد وسوداكال إلى مذبلة التاريخ مشيعين باللعنات! 

$ في نقاط $

- أكمل الأحباء بقروب (الجار لأعمار الدار) مشروعهم الكبير الرامي لإنقاذ القلعة الحمراء من الدمار الذي تسبب فيه مجلس الفشل والدمار الشامل. 

- أثمرت جهود هذه المجموعة الطيبة بقيادة الصديق الحبيب دكتور جار النبي، وبقية الرفاق في إستنهاض همة كل المريخاب وقد كللت كل مجهوداتهم بإنقاذ الملعب من الدمار الشامل. 

- الآن ملعب الإستاد في وضع أفضل ومغاير تماما لما كان عليه، والمضمار عاد زاهياً كما كان، وبعض ألألق عاد إلى مدرجات العشق الأحمر. 

- تحايا ندية للأخ الحبيب عبد الله أبوعوف والذي كان يصر ومن خلال حواراته الدائمة معي على تحريك كل المجموعات التي ينضم إليها للمشاركة في حملة إنقاذ القلعة الحمراء. 

- وهو مريخي يشعرنا بالخجل من حبه للأحمر الجميل، وتفانيه من أجله.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أحداث وتطورات متسارعة قبل لقاء الزعيم غدا أمام سيمبا




* مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يخطر المدير الفني للفريق، التونسي نصر الدين النابي صباح اليوم بعدم إدراج الثلاثي بخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب في قائمة مباراة الفريق المقررة غدا أمام سيمبا التنزاني خوفاً من تعرض الثلاثي لعقوبات إضافية من إتحاد الكرة حال مشاركتهم وكان المجلس ذاته منح الطاقم الفني ضوء أخضر لإشراكهم في الأيام الماضية ما دفع المدير الفني لوضعهم في حسابات اللقاء قبل أن يتم إخطاره باستبعادهم وبالتالي لن يتواجدوا في قائمة الفريق غدا.
*أكدت نتائج مسح (كورونا) التي أجرها المريخ أمس وظهرت نتيجتها مساء اليوم (الجمعة) سلبية كل من (كرنقو) و(عمار طيفور) وتعافيهم تماماً من الإصابة بالفيروس ووربما تتم مشاركتهما في مباراة الغد حسب حالتهما البدنية فيما أسفرت نتيجة مسح (كورونا) ايجايبة كل من السماني الصاوي واليوغندي سعيد وتأكد غيابهما  عن مباراة سيمبا.
*  تمت مراجعة موقف الإنذارات في الجولات التي خاضها “المريخ” خلال النسخة الحالية، والتي أكَّدت أن الظهير الأيسر “أحمد آدم”  قد نال “إنذارين” وليس ثلاثة إنذارات.
وأكَّد مراقب مباراة الغد أن قائمة الإيقاف في صفوف “المريخ” تقتصر على لاعب واحد -فقط- وهو “ضياء الدين محجوب” فيما سيكون بقية اللاعبين المقيدين في الكشف الإفريقي مؤهلين من الناحية القانونية للمشاركة، وبالتالي سيكون “بيبو” حاضراً مع فريقه في لقاء الغد وتحت تصرف الطاقم الفني.
ويستضيف “المريخ السوداني” نظيره “سيبما التنزاني” في الساعة الثالثة بعد ظهر غدٍ السبت لحساب المرحلة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى التي يتصدرها “التنزاني” برصيد ست نقاط، فيما يدخل “السوداني” الجولة بدون نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قررت لجنه العضويه بالنادي بتعديل زمن العمل في العضويه ليوم غدا السبت حيث سيبدأ العمل في العضويه ( تجديد و استخراج)  من الساعه العاشره صباحا الي زمن انطلاق صافرة مباره الفريق يوم غدا ..



و قد تقرر عرض المباراه في  شاشات العرض بالنادي .

نرجو الحضور لمؤازره الفريق بالعضويه و التشجيع









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى



اسماعيل حسن
48 ساعة ويا أبيض يا أسود ..
مثلي مثل الكثيرين، نكره جداً أن نشحن اللاعبين زيادة على اللزوم قبل أي مباراة من المباريات المهمة، فهم في النهاية بشر مثلنا يؤثر فيهم الشحن الزائد على اللزوم.. ولكن تبقى الحقيقة أن مباراة بعد غد أمام سيمبا التنزاني في الجولة الثالثة لمجموعتنا الأفريقية، تختلف عن كل المباريات الأفريقية السابقة.. لأننا كما هو معلوم خسرنا مباراتي الجولتين الأولى والثانية، وإذا – لا قدر الله خسرنا مباراة الجولة الثالثة أيضاً، أو تعادلنا فيها، نودع البطولة وداعاً قبيحاً لم تعهده القارة السمراء منا منذ أن عرفتنا بطولاتها وعرفناها.
 * باختصار.. يوم السبت لا بديل لنا فيه غير الفوز، لنظل في المنافسة.. وهي في رأيي مباراة اللاعبين قبل أن تكون مباراة المجلس أو الجهاز الفني..
 ………………………..
 * لا ندري على أي لائحة استند الإخوة في عالم الرياضة الإذاعي وهم يفتون بأن المريخ ارتكب خطأ بإشراكه أربعة محترفين أجانب في مباراة هلال الساحل الأخيرة؟
 * اللائحة تنص على مشاركة ثلاثة محترفين من الخمسة المقيدين في كشف اي فريق.. والمريخ أشرك في الشوط الأول، الثلاثي بانغا وتوني وأديلي.. وعندما أدخل ماتوكس مع بداية الشوط الثاني، أخرج بانغا..
 * يبدو أن الإخوة في عالم الرياضة اختلط عليهم الأمر فظنوا أن اللائحة تنص على وجود ثلاثة اجانب فقط في الكشف الذي يقدم للحكم.. وإذا شاركوا الثلاثة وأصيب أحدهم لا يجوز إدخال محترف أجنبي محله..
 * أخي الأستاذ الفاضل عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول.. اللائحة تنص كما قلنا على وجود ثلاثة اجانب فقط داخل الملعب.. ولا علاقة لها بعددهم في الكشف لو كانوا ثلاثة أو خمسة..
 * والزميل الكبير رمضان أحمد السيد زعم في زاويته الثرة المقروءة أن المريخ ارتكب خطأ بعدم إدخاله للاعب من السنية بعد طرد عبد الكريم، ظنا منه أن اللائحة تفرض – بأي حال – وجود نجمين من السنية مع أي فريق..
 * لا يا عزيزي رمضان.. المريخ لم يستبدل عبد الكريم حتى تتم الاستعاضة عنه بلاعب سني، إنما طرده الحكم.. وفي حالة أن يطرد الحكم لاعباً سنياً، فإن الفريق لا يُلزم بإدخال لاعب سني محله وإخراج لاعب وطني.. لأن اللائحة اقتصرت على حالة الاستبدال، ولم تتحدث عن حالة الطرد.. عموماً نطمئن الصفوة بأن موقف المريخ من الحالتين سليم ولا غبار عليه..
 * أما الأخ الحبيب الباشمهندس بأني، فنقول له باختصار: يا ريت لو هلال الساحل تقدم بشكوى، عشان نشوف كنتوا حا تعاقبوا المريخ بياتو لائحة….. اللائحة المكتوبة بالعربي دي ولا واحده غيرها مكتوبة باللغة الصينية..
 ………………….
 * في الأخبار أن الدكتور كمال شداد بعث بخطاب شديد اللهجة إلى آدم سوداكال، وجهه فيه بضرورة إكمال خارطة الطريق التي رسمها الاتحاد الدولي، والتي تتضمن عقد الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي وعقد جمعية أخرى لانتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد في أسرع فرصة، مع فتح باب العضوية بدون قيود.. وهدد الدكتور شداد، آدم سوداكال بأنه سيكوّن لجنة تطبيع إذا تلكأ في تنفيذ هذه الموجهات..
 * نصيحتي للدكتور كمال شداد أن يكسب زمنه، ويكوّن لجنة التطبيع، لأن سوداكال الذي نعرفه، لن يفتح باب العضوية بدون قيود..
 …………………………
 * حسب تأكيدات اللجنة المختصة.. ستكون القلعة الحمراء جاهزة لاستقبال تمارين الفريق ابتداءً من يوم الأحد القادم الموافق 7 مارس الحالي..
 * ويقيني أن العمل الجبار الذي قامت به هذه اللجنة بمساعدة جماهير وقواعد وروابط المريخ داخل وخارج السودان، يستحق التوثيق بالقلم والصورة، ليعرف العالم أي جمهور هو جمهور المريخ، وتعلم الأجيال الحمراء القادمة من أي بذرة نبتت..
 * التحيه لأعضاء قروب الجار لإعمار الدار على دعمهم المتواصل بدون من أو أذى.. ولروابط المريخ بالداخل والخارج.. ولجميع القروبات التي شاركت في التأهيل.. وتحية خاصة لكل من دعموا وكانوا سنداً للجنة، وعلى رأسهم القنصل حازم مصطفى.. وأمير الكوكب الأحمر مولانا مجذوب المجذوب والقطب الكبير عبد الله أبو عوف.. ولربان السفينة قائد قروب الجار لإعمار الدار، الدكتور الجميل جار النبي إبراهيم الذي ظل يسهر حتى الساعات الأولى من الصباح، يسأل ويدعم ويخطط حتى يعود المريخ إلى ملعبه.. ويكفي أنه بكى فرحاً يوم وصول التراك إلى الإستاد… وقسماً عظماً تعجز الكلمات عن شكره.
 * ختاماً.. تطمئن اللجنة صفوة المريخ بأن العمل لن يتوقف، وأنه سيتواصل قبل وأثناء وبعد التمارين والمباريات التي تقام على أرضية الملعب برعاية كاملة للنجيل.. وسيتم التعاقد من مهندس مختص ليكون مسؤولاً عن رعايته..
 * ختاماً تزف اللجنة البشرى لجماهير المريخ بأن يوم الأحد القادم سيشهد بإذن الله أول تمارين المريخ على ملعبه..
 …………………………
 * طول عمرنا متعايشين في أمان وسلام.. ولا في يوم واحد جانا إحساس بالتفرقة ولا العنصرية، ولا التفتنا لأي سبب يفرق بيننا، بل على العكس جمعنا حب المريخ في قبيلة كبييرة هي قبيلة الصفوة التي جمعت كل القبائل والأطياف والسمات والحسنات، وأقسم بالله العلي العظيم من قوة انتمائنا للمريخ، نحب بعضنا البعض أكثر من حبنا لابن قبيلتنا، وابن مدينتنا أو قريتنا، ونتمنى ألا يكون آدم سوداكال أو سواه سبباً لتفريق هذه اللحمة وهذا التجانس والتوادد والتراحم، ولو فيه خير يرحل اليوم قبل الغد، حتى لا يكون سبباً في كارثة لم تحدث في كوكبنا الأحمر منذ نشأته في العام 1908م.. أخوك حسن يوسف أبو نيران..
 ……………………………
 * رأي مشاتر: رسالة أتمنى أن تنال إهتمام الصفوة.. خاصة الأحبة بالقربات..
 * لاعبو المريخ والجهاز الفني والطبي يحتاجون هذه الأيام للكثير من الدعاء والتقليل من الانتقاد…
 * مباراة السبت يوم الخبت، مباراة بطولة.. اتركوا السلبية وكثرة الحديث عن المواضيع التي لا بتودي ولا بتجيب.. فالمريخ يمر بمنعطف خطير لو مر على أقوى الفرق في العالم. لاهتزت.. فريق ينقصه فريق كامل.. معقوله بس؟ روقوا يا أحباب وإن شاء الله يعود المريخ من بعيد..
 * باختصار… فلنقل خيراً أو نصمت… ولكم الود والورد.. أخوكم صلاح سمعريت..
 * وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي استاد الهلال المريخ اجري مرانه الختامي امس لمواجهة سمبا التنزاني اليوم السبت











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزعيم ب الأحمر .. سيمبا ب الأبيض 




الثالثة عصر اليوم استاد الهلال








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
الحصة سداد.. يا شداد!!

* اليوم الخميس الموافق الرابع من شهر مارس 2021 ستنتهي المهلة التي حددتها محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس)؛ للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، للوفاء بالتزاماته المالية تجاه المحكمة نفسها ونادي المريخ ومحاميه التركي طلعت إمري كوشاك.
* تلقى الاتحاد السوداني خطاباً من محكمة كاس يوم 5 فبراير الماضي، حوى جرداً لحسابات الدعوى التحكيمية التي رفعها المريخ ضد الاتحاد من الناحية المالية، وكالعادة مارس الاتحاد فقه (الغتغتة والدسديس)، وأخفى الخطاب؛ حتى أماطت الصدى النقاب عنه؛ ونشرت صورة منه على الملأ.
* أكدت المحكمة أن الكلفة الكلية للدعوى بلغت (51760) فرنكاً سويسرياً.
* جاءت التفاصيل المالية للقضية كالآتي:
* رسوم مكتب المحكمة: ألف فرنك سويسري.. تكاليف إدارية خاصة بمحكمة كاس: ألفا فرنك.. رسوم وأتعاب هيئة المحكمة: (43950) فرنكاً.. مجمل منصرفات هيئة المحكمة: (3774) فرنكاً.. منصرفات كاس (بالمساهمة): (1036) فرنكاً.
* المجمل (51760) فرنكاً، سدد منها نادي المريخ للمحكمة (43) ألف فرنك سويسري مقدماً، بمساهمة تاريخية من فرسان قروب (كرامة وعزة المريخ).
* لله درهم.. ما أنبلهم.
* أمهلت المحكمة الاتحاد السوداني ثلاثين يوماً لسداد مستحقات نادي المريخ البالغة (37824) فرنك، ومنصرفات وأتعاب التقاضي البالغة (2000) فرنك، علاوةً على مبلغ (8760) فرنك تدفع للمحكمة.
* فوق ذلك تلقى الاتحاد السوداني خطاباً من التركي طلعت إمري كوشاك، محامي المريخ في القضية، حوى تفصيلاً للمبالغ المذكورة أعلاه، ومطالبةً للاتحاد السوداني بالسداد.
* أرسل كوشاك نسخاً من خطابه إلى لجنة الانضباط في الفيفا ومحكمة كاس نفسها، ولوّح بتقديم شكوى جديدة للفيفا ضد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
* معلوم أن النظام الأساسي للفيفا يلزم الاتحاد الدولي وكل الاتحادات المنضوية تحت لوائه بالانصياع التام والتنفيذ الفوري لأي قرار صادر من محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس).
* معلوم كذلك أن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني نفسه يلزم الاتحاد بتنفيذ أي قرار صادر من محكمة كاس.
* نفذ اتحاد شداد الجزئية المتعلقة بتتويج المريخ بلقب دوري 2018، وأعلنه بطلاً له وسلمه الكاس والميداليات، لكنه (غنج) بالفرنكات، ولم ينفذ الجزئية المتعلقة بالحقوق المالية.
* إذا انقضت ساعات اليوم وانتهت المهلة المحددة في خطاب كاس من دون أن ينفذ الاتحاد القرار فسيصبح عرضةً لعقوبات صارمة من الفيفا، تبعاً لخرقٍ جسيم ارتكبه للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد الدولي والنظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني نفسه!
* عقوبة الخرق الجسيم للنظام الأساسي للفيفا قد تصل حد تعليق عضوية الاتحاد في الفيفا، وقد تشهد كذلك فرض غرامات مالية عليه.
* كذلك سيكون بمقدور الفيفا أن يوقف دعمه الخاص للاتحاد السوداني من عوائد مشروع التطوير!
* مرة أخرى نعيد العبارة الشهيرة (الاتحاد في الطوة)!
* وشداد الذي وصف دعوى المريخ التحكيمية لمحكمة كاس بالونسة الفارغة والعبث المالي والإداري (في فتيل)!
* تدفع بس!
* فرنكاتنا هسع نااااو!
* علمنا أن رئيس الاتحاد أكد أنهم لا يمتلكون أموالاً بالعملات الأجنبية كي يسددوا منها مستحقات المحكمة المريخ، وأنهم لا يستطيعون استخدام أموال التطوير الآتية من الفيفا للسداد، لأن ذلك سيعرض الاتحاد السوداني لعقوبات، لجهة أن الفيفا حدد مصارف بعينها لتلك الأموال!
* الموضوع ده ما بهمنا.. المهم تسدد!
* إن شاء الله تدق (شيرنغ).
* ما خصانا!
* وما همانا طالما كاس معانا.
* تستدين.. تكسر سكر.. تبيع السوناتا السوداء، ما شغلتنا!
* تدفع بس!
* نقترح على شداد أن يدخل الصحافيين الذين سخروا من الدعوى ووصفوها بالخاسرة على مدى عامٍ كامل في (الشيرنغ)!
* هؤلاء أصابتهم الطامة الكبرى وابتلعوا ألسنتهم وتحولوا إلى مصدر سخرية للقراء!
* مرت الأيام كالخيال أحلام وكسب المريخ القضية بالقاضية الفنية، وانزوت الحروف العقيمة في حضرة الدعوى العظيمة.
* اليوم ستنتهي المهلة، وغداً ستتحول أوراق القضية إلى طاولة لجنة الانضباط بالفيفا.
* والفيفا عنيفة وليست أليفة عندما يتعلق الأمر بخروقات النظام الأساسي.
* الحصة سداد.. يا شداد!!
آخر الحقائق
* ونسة كاس قلبت جد، وجابتلها فرنكات بالألوفات!!
* مطلوب من الاتحاد أن يتوجه إلى أقرب صرافة (ويسترن يونيون)، كي يشتري منها الفرنكات، ويسدد للمريخ أمواله، ويحول لكاس فرنكاتها.
* قالوا صف الويسترن يونيون بقى أطول من صف الجاز والغاز بسبب كثرة تحويلات المغتربين هذه الأيام!
* اللهم زد وبارك.
* الصف طويل الصف قصير.. ما شغلتنا!
* إن شاء الله تحجزوا دوركم في الصف بي حجر.
* كلما بدرتوا في القومة يكون أفضل.
* تصلوا الصبح وتقوموا.
* ود البدري سمين.
* البكور تمام.. عشان تحجزوا دوركم قدام!
* رئيس هيئة المحكمة مستشار ملكة بريطانيا.. منتظر حقو ناشف!
* والمحكِّم الهولندي بتاعنا.. السيد كيسلر راجي فرنكاتو بالكامل!
* والمحكّمة الأوكرانية الاختارتها كاس للاتحاد برضها راجية فرنكاتها!
* سمعنا تحت تحت قالوا عندها ختّة مع نسوان الحِلة في كييف!
* وعندنا كمان (500) ألف جنيه حافز بطولة نالها الهلال بدون وجه حق!
* ما تنسوا تجيبوها لينا معاكم!!
* عايزين (نغمتها) لي أيمن عدار!!
* قريشاتنا (37824) ما تنقص فرنك!!
* بالنسبة لينا الأربعة وعشرين فرنك الفوق دي أهم من السبعة وثلاثين ألف وثمانمائة!
* دي بالذات عايزنها (كوين)!
* عملات معدنية سويسرية.. عشان نكشكش بيها لي شداد والجماعة القالوا الشكوى فالصو!
* لي كشكشي!
* شوفيهو لي كان فيهو شي.. أي شي.. ما تختشي!
* لمساعدتهم على الحساب نذكر لهم أن الفرنك السويسري يساوي (1.2) دولار!
* حقوق المريخ (37824) فرنك، تساوي (45388) دولار وكسر!
* بحساب الدولار 378 جنيهاً تصبح حقوق الزعيم 17 مليار ودقداقة!
* بنحسب بالجنيه فنكهة ساي.
* قريشاتنا نحن عايزنها فرنكات للحاجة الماسة!!
* عندنا ديون وغرامات بالفرنكات والدولارات عايزين نخلص منها سريع.
* كاس رسلت رقم حسابها.. والمحامي التركي برضو رسل حاسبو.. وقال عايز فرنكاتو!!
* ونحن بنرسل ليكم حساب مجلس ساسا!
* باقي ساسا بيضت ليهو في قفص!
* إشي دولارات من التازي.. وإشي حافز تأهل من الكاف.. وإشي فرنكات من اتحاد شداد!
* الاتحاد لو غلبو يلقى فرنكات ممكن يستعين بالفادنية! 
* الفادنية مسلطين.. وأي عملة عندهم!
* دولارات عندهم.. يوروهات عندهم.. والدراهم والريالات والدينارات برضو عندهم!
* لو طلبت بِر حبشي أو نكفة إريترية بتلقاها عندهم!
* علي قول كردنة (المافي شنو)؟ 
* يا شداد.. كشكش جيبك تاكل ملبن!
* تاني قول ونسة فارغة!
* آخر خبر: الطوّة طلعت بريستو.. صناعة سويسرية أصلية!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دكة اللاعبين ..إستاد المريخ جاهزززززززززه



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• فالنسيا يلحق هزيمة درامية بفياريال في الدوري الاسباني
• تعادل سلبي يحكم قمة القاع في البوندسليجا بين شالكه وماينز
• الشباب يخطف نقطة من القادسية.. والوحدة يسحق الاتحاد برباعية
• الدوسري يمنح الهلال فوزًا قاتلًا على الرائد في الدوري السعودي
• تونس تخسر برونزية الشباب بركلات الترجيح على يد جامبيا
• تعادل قاتل لإيمن أمام سبارتا روتردام في الدوري الهولندي
• إشبيلية: ميسي سب مونشي.. واعتذرنا بسبب الطفل الباكي
• ريال مدريد يفتقد لقائده سيرجيو راموس أمام أتلتيكو غداً
• بنزيما جاهز للديربي.. وزيدان يدرس تغيير استراتيجيته
• كولومبيا ترفض استضافة البرازيل في تصفيات المونديال
• كهربا خارج معسكر الفراعنة المقبل بعد عقوبة الاهلي
• كومان: لا يهمني تشافي أو غيره.. وعقدي ممتد لعام آخر
• جوارديولا: أفخر بالمنافسة مع يونايتد.. ولا أخاف أحدا
• كلوب: مشكلة محمد صلاح ليست الأهم في العالم
• مورينيو: مواجهة بالاس صعبة.. ومارس سيكون شهرًا شاقًا
• بيرلو: لاتسيو سيقاتل.. ومن الصعب إراحة رونالدو
• سولسكاير: مانشستر سيتي يتفوق علينا بمسافة بالغة
• ريفالدو: وضع برشلونة ليس جيدًا.. والكأس لن ينقذ الموسم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجوعات




* المريخ - السودان (-- : --) سيمبا - تنزانيا 15:00  beIN 4  مجموعة A


* مازيمبي - الكونغو (-- : --) صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا 15:00  beIN 7  مجموعة B


* الترجي - تونس (-- : -) الزمالك - مصر 18:00  beIN 4  مجموعة D


* كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا 18:00  beIN 7  مجموعة C


* تونغيث - السينال (-- : --) مولودية - الجزائر 18:00  beIN 6  مجموعة D


* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) فيتا كلوب - الكونغو 21:00  beIN 4  مجموعة A


* الوداد - المغرب (-- : --) حوريا - غينيا 21:00  beIN 6  مجموعة C


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* بيرنلي (-- : --) آرسنال 14:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 17:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-3)


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 19:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)


* برايتون (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* بلد الوليد (-- : --) خيتافي 15:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-0)


* إلتشي (-- : --) إشبيلية 17:15  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-2)


* قاديش (-- : --) إيبار 19:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (2-0)


* أوساسونا (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-4)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* سبيزيا (-- : --) بينفينتو 16:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (3-0)


* أودينيزي (--: --) ساسولو 19:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-0)


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) لاتسيو 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 16:30  SKY 2  الذهاب (3-4)


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) فولفسبورج 16:30  SKY 6  الذهاب (1-2)


* فرايبورغ (-- : --) لايبزيج 16:30  SKY 3  الذهاب (0-3)


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) شتوتجارت 16:30  SKY 8  الذهاب (2-2)


* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) أوجسبورج 16:30  SKY 5  الذهاب (3-0)


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (3-2)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* الأهلي (-- : --) ضمك 19:35  KSA 1  الذهاب (3-4)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجوعات


* شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر (1 : 1) الهلال - السودان
#ترتيب_مجموعة_B : صن داونز (6) مازيمبي (2) الهلال (2) شباب بلوزداد (2)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* فالنسيا (2 : 1) فياريال
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (58) برشلونة (53) ريال مدريد (53) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (42)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* شالكه (0 : 0) ماينز
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (52) لايبزيج (50) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (42) دورتموند (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* أبها (2 : 1) الفتح
* العين (1 : 1) الفيصلي
* الاتفاق (1 : 1) النصر
* الشباب (1 : 1) القادسية
* الهلال (2 : 1) الرائد
* الاتحاد (4 : 2) الوحدة
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (45) الهلال (42) الاتحاد (38) الاهلي (35) التعاون (32)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يــوم فـريـقـنـا .. 




- ضمن منافسات الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا نستضيف سيمبا التنزاني عصر اليوم بملعب إستاد الهلال.


تمنياتنا بالتوفيق لمريخ السودان 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_الاسبوع


#مباريات_السبت



3:30 م بيرنلي ضد آرسنال تعليق محمد بركات beIN 1 Premium "
4 م المريخ  ضد سيمبا  تعليق سوار الذهب beIN 4 "

6:15 م إلتشي ضد إشبيلية تعليق نوفل باشي beIN 1 Premium "
7 م الترجي  ضد الزمالك  تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 4 "

7 م تونغيث  ضد مولودية الجزائر  تعليق عادل خلو beIN 6 "

8:30 م بايرن ميونيخ ضد بوروسيا دورتموند ( ليبيا الرياضية بنسبة كبيرة سوف تنقل المباراة ) "
10 م الأهلي  ضد فيتا كلوب  تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 4 "

10 م الوداد البيضاوي  ضد حوريا  لم يحدد المعلق beIN 6 "

10:45 م يوفنتوس ضد لاتسيو تعليق حسن عيدروس beIN 3 Premium "
11 م أوساسونا ضد برشلونة تعليق خالد الحدي beIN 1 Premium "
11:10 م ستاد بريست ضد باريس سان جيرمان تعليق جواد بده beIN 2 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ابرز ماجاء في المؤتمر الصحفي لنصرالدين النابي وأحمد آدم

  النابي انه لن يبحث عن مبررات و قد اجتهد لجعل الفريق لحمة واحدة، وأشار إلى أن المدرب الشاطر هو الذي يتجاوز المعيقات، ويصنع الحلول، وذكر أنه لم يشرف على التحضير البدني في مستهل الموسم وتسلم المهمة قبل فترة وجيزة من مواجهة بطل أفريقيا وثالث الأندية في بطولتها بكأس العالم. والان يواجه سيمبا المنتشي بانتصاريه السابقين على فيتا كلوب و الاهلي المصري، ورأى النابي إن الحديث عن إقالته غير مناسب، ولن يشغل نفسه به، وذكر أنه يركز على مباراة سيمبا حاليا..


 أحمد آدم :نحتاج إلى الفوز للحفاظ على حظوظنا بالترقي من خلال مواجهة سيمبا  وذكر آدم انهم اجتهدوا من خلال الحصص التدريبية للاستعداد الجيد،. و قال إن المباراة لن تكون سهلة، وفيها سيتم القتال داخل الملعب لتعويض الجماهير خسارة المباراتين السابقتين في مجموعات الأبطال..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سقط وهو يقاتل من اجل هذا الفريق ومن أجل أن يسعدنا فمات الجسد ولم يمت في قلوبنا
اليوم ذكرى وفاة ايداهور المقاتل 6 مارس






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#المريخ يدافع عن الأمل الأخير في مواجهة سيمبا 




يخوض مريخ السودان في الثالثة من عصر اليوم بملعب الهلال بأمدرمان مواجهة مصيرية تجمعه بسيمبا التنزاني لحساب الجولة الثالثة من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

بطل السودان يدخل مواجهة اليوم في ظل ظروف معقدة للحد البعيد هي الأصعب طوال تاريخه حيث تحاصره الغيابات بداعي الإيقاف والمرض والإصابات إلى جانب مشاكل إدارية لا حصر لها، انعكست سلباً على مردود الفريق إلى جانب إرهاصات بكون مباراة اليوم هي الأخيرة للجهاز الفني الجديد بقيادة التونسي نصر الدين النابي الذي لم يكمل شهرًا منذ تولي مهامه.


وكان الوضع المعنوي لفريق الكرة بالمريخ تحسن قليلاً بعد تحقيق فوزين في الدوري على كل من الأهلي الخرطوم وهلال بورتسودان، ويدرك الطاقم الفني للأحمر ولاعبي الفريق أن حظوظ المريخ في التأهل إلى ربع النهائي تتوقف على تحقيق الفوز في لقاء اليوم أو على أسوأ الفروض التعادل الذي يبقي بصيص أمل بالبقاء في المنافسة وذلك بعد أن خسر الفريق في أول جولتين أمام كل من الأهلي المصري بثلاثية وفيتا كلوب برباعية.

ويزيد المنافس سيمبا التنزاني من صعوبة لقاء اليوم حيث يتصدر المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بعد أن حقق العلامة الكاملة في أول جولتين بفوزين على فيتا كلوب بالكونغو والأهلي المصري بدار السلام مع تقديم مستويات مميزة للحد البعيد وقائمة مدججة باللاعبين المميزين من التنزانيين والمحترفين الأجانب بعد أن كان الفريق حقق الفوز بدورة سوبر سيمبا الودية التي أقيمت بمشاركة الهلال السوداني ومازيمبي الكونغولي.


وستكون الخيارات المتاحة أمام التونسي نصر الدين النابي متمثلة في ثنائي الحراسة أحمد عبد العظيم ومنجد النيل، حمزة داؤد، تمبش، بيبو، طبنجة، كرنقو، وجدي هندسة، التاج يعقوب، بكري المدينة، سيف تيري، عزام عادل، أرنولد بانقا، الجزولي نوح، طوني ايدجوماريجي والجامايكي داروين ماتوكس، ويتوقع استكمال القائمة بعمار طيفور رغم مشاركته في تدريب وحيد إلى جانب مهاجم الشباب عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال السوداني يفرّط بالفوز على شباب بلوزداد الجزائري
 

  



ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات الإفريقية.
فرّط الهلال السوداني بفوزٍ كان في متناوله على مضيفه شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري، عندما نجح الأخير في خطف التعادل في الدقيقة الـ”43â€³ من الشوط  الأوّل عن طريق كوكيو، ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال  إفريقيا.



وافتتح  النجم محمد عبد الرحمن التسجيل في الدقيقة الثالثة من المباراة، لكنّ شباب  بلوزداد عادل النتيجة في الدقيقة الـ”43â€³، عبر كوكيو.
وبات رصيد الهلال السوداني في نقطتين، وهو ذات حصيلة شباب بلوزداد الجزائري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلوزداد يهدر ركلة جزاء قاتلة.. ويكتفي بالتعادل أمام الهلال السوداني
الجزائر - كووورة




شباب بلوزداد

تقلصت  حظوظ شباب بلوزداد في بلوغ ربع نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا، إثر سقوطه في فخ  التعادل على ملعبه، أمام الهلال السوداني (1-1)، في الجولة الثالثة من دور  المجموعات.

الهلال كان السباق لافتتاح باب التسجيل، عبر اللاعب  محمد عبد الرحمن يوسف في الدقيقة 3، قبل أن يتمكن مارسيلين كوكبو من تعديل  النتيجة في الدقيقة 43.

بداية المباراة كانت سريعة وقوية، حيث نجح  النادي السوداني في مباغتة الشباب، عبر يوسف عبد الرحمن، الذي استقبل كرة  من وسط الملعب، وتلاعب بالمدافع بوشار قبل أن يسدد كرة قوية سكنت الشباك.

بعد  الهدف المفاجئ، حاول لاعبو الشباب إبراز ردة فعلهم، وشنوا هجمات عديدة على  مرمى الهلال، لكن كل محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل، قبل أن تأتي الدقيقة 43، حيث  توغل نساخ ووزع الكرة ناحية بلحول، الذي سدد كرة ارتدت بالدفاع السوداني  ووصلت إلى كوغبو، الذي حولها إلى المرمى.

الشوط  الثاني لم يرتق للمستوى المطلوب، حيث انحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب، قبل أن  يتحصل الشباب على مخالفة من على بعد 25 متر، تولى نساخ تنفيذها، وصد الحارس  تسديدته قبل أن ترتطم الكرة بالعارضة.

بينما كانت المباراة تلفظ  أنفاسها الأخيرة، تحصل الشباب على ركلة جزاء إثر عرقلة بلحول داخل منطقة  العمليات، ليتولى هذا الأخير تنفيذها ويخفق في إسكانها الشباك.

بهذه النتيجة، أصبح رصيد بلوزداد نقطتين في المركز الثالث للمجموعة الثانية مؤقتا، وهو رصيد الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
رغم المتاريس المريخ عريس
× يواجه الزعيم الفخيم المريخ اليوم عصر بإستاد الهلال خصمه وضيفة فريق سيمبا التنزاني، على بطولة الأبطال الأفريقية، في مباراة تهم المريخ جدا وتعني له الكثير والكثير.
×نعم المريخ يمر بظروف قاسية ومعقدة لدرجة تجعلنا نقول أنه لم يمر به في تاريخه الممتد، وكل هذا وذاك سببه هو الوضع الإداري المائل والجايط بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×اليوم لا نريد حقيقة أن نتناول المنقصات ولا نريد أن نجتر معنا الذكريات الأليمة،  وكرة القدم ذاتها لا تخضع لهذه الأشياء ونحن في المريخ أيضا لا نريد أن تلازمنا الأزمات وتسير معنا يمينا ويسارا في كل الأحوال والأوقات.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن يصمت الناس في هذا اليوم ويجب أن لا نكتب حرفا واحدا عبر الصحف أو الوسائط والوسائل الأخرى يتناول أمر لقاء اليوم بسلبية أو تصغيرا للزعيم ولاعبيه.
×الصعوبات تنتاب وتحدث في أكبر الأندية وتهدها وتضعفها، وتتسبب هذه كذلك في النائح والناتج الفني, ولكن تبقى كرة القدم ومبارياتها لا تلتزم في كل لحظة وحين وتستسلم لهذه الكبوات والكفوات العارضة، ولكنها تقوى كثيرا وتحدث مردودا طيبا قد يكون سببا ومدخلا لنهضة جديدة تعم النادي وكل مكوناته العديدة.
×إذن المريخ ناد كبير ويمتلك فريقا عظيما لكرة القدم، وبالرغم من المتاريس العديدة والمتشعبة، إلا أننا نرى أن ما يملكه الأحمر اليوم ولمباراة العصر ، هو فريقا ممتازا قادرا على مقارعة سيمبا والفوز عليه بإذن الله تعالى.
×هذه الجولة هي جولة تعني وتهم فقط اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني، لأن دور الجماهير غائب تماما بسبب ظروف المرض اللعين، ومنع الجمهور دخول الإستاد ونصرة اللاعبين وتقويتهم.
× المريخ كان يحتاج بقوة لأنصاره ، حتى يعبر هذه المباراة ويحقق فيها الانتصار، وكان يتوجب على الاتحاد العام ومن قبله مجلس سوداكال السعي مع الصحة الاتحادية والولائية لتوافق على دخول أربعة أو خمسة ألف مشجع، كما فعلت تنزانيا لسيمبا أمام الأهلي المصري.
× على اللاعبين أن يدركوا أن مباراة اليوم هي مباراتهم، وهم وحدهم القادرين على قلب هذه الإحداث المزعجة والمؤسفة إلى أفراح صاخبة وبهجة حمراء ناصعة.
×المهارة والفكرة والخبرة والتجربة كل هذه المعينات متوفرة بالنادي الأحمر، بس نحتاج لتوظيفها جيدا من قبل الجهاز الفني واللاعبين، وأن لعلى يقين صادق لو أن لاعبي المريخ نسو كل شيء واهتموا فقط بالمباراة وأحداثها فلن يخسروا اليوم أبدا أبدا.
×نلفت هنا نظر النابي ونظنه قد فطن إليه، وهو منطقة الوسط التائه، فالفريق يمتلك أكثر العناصر في هذه المنطقة الحساسة والضرورية ورغم ذلك نجد أنها أكثر الوظائف لخبطة وطرطشة وبهدلة أثناء أحداث ومجريات المباريات، بصورة لا تليق بالفريق كلاعبين وجهاز فني.
×خلاصة القول والرأي هي، أننا رغم كل هذه المتاريس والعقد والإحباط الذي يكتبه البعض، إلا أننا نعشم ونحلم صادقين بأن يكون المريخ في هذا اليوم هو عريس هذه الجولة وبطلها، ليصحو وتصفو الأجواء ويتقدم الصفوف بإذن الله.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــات 
× أحمد عبد العظيم حمزة داؤود تمبش الأجانب التكت أحمد ادم تيري الجزولي السماني مازن كرنقو وجدي أحمد عبد العظيم العقرب وغيرهم.
× هذه الأسماء قادرة على منازلة أولاد سيمبا التنزاني والتفوق كمان.
× لاعبي المريخ عليهم أن يستغلوا الظروف الماثلة بطريقة إيجابية لمصلحة الفريق.
× سيمبا سيدخل اللقاء وفي ذهنه أن الأحمر يمر بظروف قاسية وسيكون صيدا سهلا وهينا.
× صحيح الأحمر يمر بظروف ولكنه بالمقابل يمتلك فريقا عظيما ولاعبين أصحاب مهارات وقدرات كافية لهزيمة سيمبا.
×كما أنه يتوجب على اللاعبين أن يرتفعوا بطموحهم وكبريائهم كثيرا ويقدرون وضعهم ووضع ناديهم وجماهيرهم.
× نكرر مناشدتنا للذين يكتبون ضررا ونقدا هداما، أن يروقوا قليلا وأن يقدروا الوضع العام.
×نثق في اللاعبين ونتوقع منهم الأفضل اليوم فالمريخ لا يعرف الهزيمة بأرضه.
× لا بد أن ننسى هزيمة فيتا المفاجأة ونقدم النية الحنة ويقدم اللاعبون الممتاز البعجب الأنصار.
×كم من مرة كنا نتأبط الإحباط فتأتينا الأفراح وتمسح الأتراح والنواح.
×المريخ عظيم وإن اعترضنه بعض الأحداث ، فلا تقنطوا منه فيكل الأحوال.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نهتف ، رغم العوارض والمتاريس نحلم بالمريخ عريس.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات تتراجع.. أعلنت تأجيل مباراة القمة (المريخ والهلال) إلى أجل غير مسمى




الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أعلنت لجنة المسابقات بالدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم تراجعها عن البرمجة التي صدرت اليوم لمباراة القمة (المريخ والهلال) المُعلنة باستاد الخرطوم بتاريخ 26 من  شهر مارس الجاري.

وأوضحت اللجنة أن البرمجة التي أعلنت اليوم صدرت عن طريق الخطأ.



وقال رئيس لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم الفاتح باني ل(باج نيوز) إنه من سابع المستحيلات إقامة مباراة القمة في الموعد المُعلن خلال مارس الجاري وأرجع ذلك إلى مباريات  الهلال والمريخ في البطولة الأفريقية بالإضافة إلى مباريات المنتخب الوطني.

وأوضح أن مباراة القمة بجانب مباراة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا ستُلعب قبيل إنطلاقة الدورة الثانية للممتاز المُحددة في أبريل المقبل.

وكانت اللجنة أصدرت برمجة بقية مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الدورة الحالية وحددت 26  من مارس الجاري لمباراة القمة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغييرات في تشكيلة المريخ السوداني أمام سيمبا التنزاني
أ
بواسطة باج نيوز في يوم 6 مارس 2021 12:03 م



الخرطوم: باج نيوز

نصر الدين النابي، يلجأ إلى “3 ـ5 ـ2”.

حصل”باج نيوز” على التشكيلة الرسمية التي سيلعب بها المريخ السوداني أمام سيمبا التنزاني.



وتضمّ القائمة كلٍ من منجد النيل، بخيت خميس، أحمد موسى تمبش، حمزة داؤود، وجدي صالح، التاج يعقوب، أحمد آدم، عبد الرحمن كرنقو، توني إيدجو،

وسيقود الهجوم سيف تيري، وماتوكوس.

ويتواجد المريخ السوداني في المركز الرابع بالمجموعة الأوّلى التي يتصدّرها سيمبا التنزاني بست نقاطٍ.
*

----------

